# Hippie be trippy space music, old and new



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 24, 2015)

This might spawn some ideas of what I mean.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 24, 2015)

EvlMunkee said:


>


Great one, Munk... one of my faves.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 24, 2015)

Cowboy Kahlil said:


> Great one, Munk... one of my faves.


first thing i heard when you said hippie trippy, lol


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 24, 2015)

Got a good bzzzz goin.... keep 'em coming.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 24, 2015)

This is dedicated to the one I toke.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 24, 2015)

Two guys revisiting their blind faith....


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 24, 2015)

The mattress is calling. Thanks for joining in, Munk. May the vibes be with ya.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 24, 2015)

Waiting for a 'like' button, I wonder if it's gonna take as long as it did for the Hardy Boys to find the 'love button'. 

But I like!


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Choo (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Choo (Jan 31, 2015)

Cowboy Kahlil said:


> This might spawn some ideas of what I mean.


Caught a glimpse of Cowboy Curtis in there!


----------



## Choo (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 31, 2015)

The first an old fave, Choo.. The second was the weirdest cover of a great song, sorta felt like a Rocky Horror spinoff. Thanks!


----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------

